# What beer do like?



## BruceSmith (Dec 29, 2009)

In my fridge right now: Sleeman's Honey Brown Lager and Creemore Premium Lager. Other Canadian favorites include Alexander Keith's IPA and their new Premium White, and especially Mill St. Brewery's Original Organic Lager. 
Favorite US beer: New Belgium Fat Tire. 
Favorite Belgium beer: Leffe Blonde 
All-time favorite: Coopers Pale Ale (South Australian)


----------



## smurfe (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't really say I have a favorite "brand" of beer. Style wise it would be Pale Ales (Imperial Pale Ales, American Pale Ales, Ordinary Bitters, ESB,). I like so many other styles as well but Pale Ales would be the favorite.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 29, 2009)

The stuff I make...


----------



## smurfe (Dec 30, 2009)

TheTooth said:


> The stuff I make...



Where you get the tap handles at? I think I have saw those in the past, just don't remember where. Are those the handles that you can use your printer to make a label and it slides inside a cleat tube?


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah... they are plastic handles. You print up a "label" from a template and slide it under the clear plastic cover.

They come in two sizes... these are the larger ones. I bought them here:

http://www.micromatic.com

I was going to link to you the product page, but the site seems to be down for some reason.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 30, 2009)

The site is back up... here is the link:

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/tap-handles-pid-C150-6.html

The smaller size is:

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/tap-handles-pid-C100-4.html


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Dec 30, 2009)

nice setup Tooth!! i like the license plate to make it official. lol

i actually like good ole budweiser. sorry to home brewers, but i'm from near the STL and actually really like the stuff. i've tried quite a bit of beer, but seems like the bud works best for me. not too thin, but not too thick for them hot summer days. there's a small brewery in Herman called "tin mill." they make a good pilsner, but it's really similar to miller high life, which ain't bad either.


----------



## BobF (Dec 30, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> nice setup Tooth!! i like the license plate to make it official. lol
> 
> i actually like good ole budweiser. sorry to home brewers, but i'm from near the STL and actually really like the stuff. i've tried quite a bit of beer, but seems like the bud works best for me. not too thin, but not too thick for them hot summer days. there's a small brewery in Herman called "tin mill." they make a good pilsner, but it's really similar to miller high life, which ain't bad either.


 
I *really* like Tin Mill's Doppelbock.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Midwest. There's nothing wrong with liking Budweiser. Sometimes I think it would be nice if I did. I could buy it by the case for, what is it nowadays, 50 cents a can or something? Unfortunately, I've just never been a fan.

The license plate was a gift from a coworker. He went to Brazil last year and brought it back for me.


----------



## Malkore (Dec 30, 2009)

I too have never been a bud fan...some MGD back when I was young, but then again my hometown considers Coors Light an 'import'...

as long as the beer has some flavor, I usually like it. that rules out BMC, especially these 'ultra light' beers with 3 calories.


----------



## Dhorton (Dec 31, 2009)

I like Grolsch, and then I use the empty bottles for my wine. The bottles are about perfect size for a single serving, roughly 2 glasses.
I store my wine in 1 gallon jugs, then transfer the wine over to grolsch bottles for later enjoyment.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive never been a beer drinker until a few years ago when I was introduced to home brews. I dont like very many commercial beers like Bud and Miller. I do like a bunch of the Micro Beers and like home brew alot. Tooth, your setup is awesome and cant wait till the lady of the house breaks down and gives me permission to drill 4-5 holes through the fridge downstairs for my kegs


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 2, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Ive never been a beer drinker until a few years ago when I was introduced to home brews. I dont like very many commercial beers like Bud and Miller. I do like a bunch of the Micro Beers and like home brew alot. Tooth, your setup is awesome and cant wait till the lady of the house breaks down and gives me permission to drill 4-5 holes through the fridge downstairs for my kegs



That's how it all starts, Wade. I bought my wife a new fridge for the garage and started drilling into the old one. I started with a fridge with 2 taps, then I realized that 4 would fit. Then I realized that I could squeeze 6 in there if the CO2 moved outside the fridge.

My wife got into making her own soda, so we were vying for who got what taps in the 6-keg unit. That led to something a "bit bigger", which is what you see above. LOL

This was the old kegerator:


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2010)

My wife will never let me get to the point you are at now. I do have my gas outside and didnt tell her I drilled 2 holes through the back for the gas hoses!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 2, 2010)

Wade E said:


> My wife will never let me get to the point you are at now. I do have my gas outside and didnt tell her I drilled 2 holes through the back for the gas hoses!!!!!!!!!!



I hear you. My wife thought I was crazy when I put the 6 taps in the first kegerator. It was only when she was getting hard cider from the tap and making sodas that she wanted to put on tap that a bigger kegerator sounded reasonable. When we moved to the bigger house and I had a den (that she dubbed the man cave) that I was ready to build a bigger kegerator to move inside.

We have a running agreement. She doesn't hassle me about what I build in the garage as long as she has a spot to park her car, and she doesn't hassle me about what I put in the den as long as I don't hassle her about what she puts in the kitchen. That's why we have picturess of dogs playing pool and dogs playing poker in the den. No way an art history teacher lets me get away with that anywhere else in the house.


----------

